# Hardscape ID?



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

I went to a local creek bed; and pulled a handful of light brown; nicely rounded rocks. I boiled the daylights out of them; but seem to recall reading that limestone is bad for an aquarium. I am not a geologist; but is there any truth to this? Also; how do I identify if it's limestone or not? Thanks - 
Rob


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

You can do an "acid" test; put a few drops of vinegar on one rock. If it starts to bubble, then you do not want to put them into your tank. It would spike your pH way up.

I would assume, though, that if they were found in a creek bed that the rocks are likely fine. But ALWAYS check!!


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend.
Limestone is composed of calcium carbonate. This will slowly dissolve into your tank water, carbonate will act as a buffer (raises KH), and raises your pH.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here's a good read... http://aquaden.com/phpBB2/articles2.php?type=rocksinaquarium


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Not too many "normal" people have access to 1M Hydrochloric Acid to do acid tests, even though this would be the best to use. I will say that vinegar likely wouldn't be the best to use in it's stead. 

Likely, if the stream in which these rocks came from have plant life AND you do regular water changes, they would likely be fine in your tank for decoration-purposes. You could always do a test by making a mini aquarium out of a mason jar or tupperware container with a few of these rocks, a few plants, and a few snails. Try it for a month and change out 25% of the water every week; if your flora and fauna are fine, then adding a few of these stones would be fine.

It would probably be faster if you could post a picture or two of these stones to see if anyone here could ID them, OR simply ask someone you know who may be geologically knowledgable to ID them. I think that we all agree that limestone=BAD!!


----------

